# Where's the search feature?



## Almost (Aug 24, 2007)

I can't find this anywhere. I'm gonna end up smacking myself when I find out where it is.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay, Almost, head for a mirror and get ready to watch yourself smack yourself.  The search function is on the blue bar just below the Discuss Cooking logo.  Look to the right of the bar.   Okay, get ready, set...smack.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 24, 2007)

or click Here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php  if you want to be Lazy


----------



## keltin (Aug 24, 2007)

If you still haven't found it, then here it is!

I love screenshots!


----------



## Almost (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------

